
Ask HN: YC W2018 invites/rejections? - martinushk
Has anyone received an invite&#x2F;rejection email for the W2018 batch?
======
yurylifshits
Got an invite 3 minutes ago. Excited! Had three rejections in the past.

~~~
henrymann12345
Congrats!!

What's your company?

~~~
yurylifshits
Statecraft. We work on government analytics, with the initial focus on
housing.

This is our demo:
[http://sfhousing.statecraft.one](http://sfhousing.statecraft.one)

------
websitescenes
Got my 10th rejection late last night. Looked through my demo logs and it
didn't seem like anyone even bothered to look at my demo. Then I went back and
looked at my application form submission and realized I put the wrong link to
my demo.. I spent months preparing for this and I put the wrong link!!??
lol.... Oh well, I can only move forward and continue with our plan. I have a
feeling that the 11th time is the charm!

------
amandala3
I got an interview! 5th time is a charm! Don’t give up.

~~~
bilogik
Congratulations !!

------
juandavidcruzs
Anyone else got invite/rejection email?

------
tfolbrecht
Either way I'll be sure to post here when I get the email! I submitted the
application on the last day.

~~~
bryanchappell
Same for us.

------
bilogik
Waiting !! Congrats yurylifshits

------
segmondy
Started a slack support group for ycrejects. We will network, work together
and support each other to reach our goals. We need not work in isolation. If
you're interested ping me, email in my profile.

------
lgv212
A couple of people over at
[https://yc.metachat.com/](https://yc.metachat.com/) said they got a rejection
letter not long after the first invites

~~~
Appsfly_IO
It seems like they are faking to generate traffic.

------
samyr
Anyone have any updates? Rejections/invites in the last 15 mins?

~~~
hjordan35
We are still waiting...no rejection / no confirmation

------
saltvedt
My news aggregator based on Wikipedia references was rejected.
[http://cited.news](http://cited.news)

------
haysstanford
LINK YOUR EMAIL TO BUILD A PRE-YC NETWORK RIGHT NOW.

stanfordhays@gmail.com

(I am getting a lot of emails, will try to get back to everyone in 24-48
hours.)

~~~
yurylifshits
Good idea, Hays!

yury@yury.name

We are open to adding a new team member prior to interviews in COO-type role.

------
thediff
I lost faith in YC and won't apply again.

It's easy to fund companies that have traction and make money, but hard when
they have neither. If YC had some ability to predict companies that do well
when they have only an idea and no code, I no longer see evidence of it.

Goodbye.

~~~
blhack
Hey friend, I was pretty bummed out at my last rejection too, and honestly had
some similar feelings. Here are a couple of things I realized:

1) Maybe there actually was a problem with the approach we were taking to the
problem we were trying to solve (there was).

2) We weren't far enough along for the YC program to actually work for us.

YC shouldn't the _the_ solution to bootstrapping. If your team is solid and
your solution is solid, then you're going to get to write an "I told you so"
letter like you're prompted to in the rejection email. Not only that, but you
won't be giving up any equity.

Not getting accepted sucks. Hopefully it doesn't discourage you from working
on whatever it is that you're working on.

------
masudhossain
Still haven’t gotten my denial letter yet (LOL).

For S17, I got my invite at 8:14pm EST.

~~~
juandavidcruzs
Got rejected at the interview (S17)?

~~~
masudhossain
Yep.

~~~
nurkhz
same here. any news? still waiting.

------
bryceoflife
Still waiting and hoping. Probably going to be between 4 and 6pm.

~~~
evichat
PST?

~~~
bryceoflife
Yea. At least that’s what people have said about past batches.

------
haysstanford
they may be sending invites from the categories populated least to most. Just
a theory based off the anecdote that most consumer categories haven't heard
back.

------
evichat
apparently if you are b2b or b2c stream they haven't sent out that 'batch' yet
- rejections or invites.

------
laser
Just got an interview offer ~8 minutes ago.

~~~
bryanchappell
Congrats. Are you in hardware?

~~~
laser
AI/Blockchain for B2B2C

------
jaypaulynice
If you go to apply.ycombinator.com and then “Previous Applications” if your
W18 is there I’m guessing it’s a no?! But I could be wrong!

~~~
Appsfly_IO
It's like that from long before.

~~~
rvanaki
are you saying that this is or isn't an accurate method of predicting the
invite?

~~~
bryanchappell
I spoke with someone earlier who got an invite and they did not see a change
on their application. We have not received an invite or a rejection.

------
rvanaki
Any B2B acceptances or rejections?

~~~
vishaluc
Still waiting

------
cade_96
Still waiting here, anyone else?

~~~
rvanaki
still waiting as well.

I think invites are done sending. Seems like things have slowed down. Haven't
heard of anyone getting rejection letters either

~~~
haysstanford
fairly sure this is sorted by category. what is your category?

~~~
rvanaki
My category is B2B

------
geeckoAli
someone received his invitation or rejection :-° letter?

------
rvanaki
bump - anyone else? invites / rejections?

~~~
cade_96
Still haven't got my email yet, hoping and praying I get the invite!

------
amoah
Still waiting...

------
evichat
Not yet for me!

------
juandavidcruzs
Still waiting!

~~~
martinushk
I'm just thinking about this. Can't do anything else :D

~~~
comandini1
I am trying to do the opposite!

------
basicsbeauty
Nope waiting.

------
mlibazisi
waiting

